# Log on FreeBSD with AD user!



## edersonm (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a domain controller running Windows Server 2008 and several FreeBSD servers. All my FreeBSD servers are connected to the domain, shares working, but I can not (and would) I log on FreeBSD with registered users in AD. What changes do I need to pay attention to me that I can log into FreeBSD users with AD?

Thank you --


----------



## gkontos (Feb 8, 2013)

Have a look here:

Link http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/ldap-auth/client.html


----------



## gordon@ (Feb 10, 2013)

See my post on a similar thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=21554


----------



## edersonm (May 31, 2013)

Dear good day.

Just to inform you that I decided my case using a package name Likewise. A simple search on Google will already bring good references. I'm preparing a tutorial to provide the forum since it was not easy and the tool is very simple, only need tweaking to work on FreeBSD.

I thank you and no doubt will be the disposal.


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 3, 2013)

We use Likewise at my work for our Mac's. The advantage of Likewise (now owned by BeyondTrust if memory serves) is the ability to apply Windows GPOs and have them mapped to a Unix host. Seems a little hacky to me, but we use it with good effect at work. Still, depending on how many FreeBSD hosts you are intending to use and if you have requirements for things like offline (cached credential) authentication, I would probably look at the my previous post (cited above) on how to do a native KRB5 integration with AD.


----------



## nORKy (Jun 3, 2013)

*D*id someone try net/samba4 as AD or client*?*


----------

